# Jersey cows for sale. Pleae take a look!



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Staring to sell off my herd and get back to just homesteading for my own family. 

Registered Jersey Cow in milk. Calved July 4, 2013. Sweetest cow I ever met. Easy milker $1200


Jersey heifer for sale. Able to be registered. Born March 18, 2012. Ready to be bred. Daughter of the cow pictured above. Will make a nice family milker. $1000


Jersey/red Holstein cross. Heifer, born April 1, 2013. $700


Above cows have been raised organically and are only grassfed. Thanks for looking. 

Stacey


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

These great cows are located in Beecher, IL.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice looking cows.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

The top cow came from our herd, The Scholtes bought her from us. This is a very nice cow and a great milker, if you need a great cow, she is one for you. I never thought they would sell her, but things change, and now is your chance. > Thanks Marc


----------

